# Younger expats in Lake Chapala area



## meg9 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi everyone - 

I'm a newbie to this forum (1st posting!) My husband and I are considering a move from Canada to the Lake Chapala area. We're in our late 20's & early 30's. Was just wondering if there was much of a younger expat population in the area?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Meg


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

meg9 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum (1st posting!) My husband and I are considering a move from Canada to the Lake Chapala area. We're in our late 20's & early 30's. Was just wondering if there was much of a younger expat population in the area?
> 
> ...


I doubt it very much. They seem to roll up the streets around 9PM there as far as the Expats go. Mexican weekenders party on after that. San Miguel de Allende seems to have a more of a younger active Expat crowd included with Expat retirees.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I doubt it very much. They seem to roll up the streets around 9PM there as far as the Expats go. Mexican weekenders party on after that. San Miguel de Allende seems to have a more of a younger active Expat crowd included with Expat retirees.


"... roll up the sidewalks ... "


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome:

Welcome to the Mexico forum!

Lucky you! Both of you! Because you have the opportunity to move to Mexico.



meg9 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum (1st posting!) My husband and I are considering a move from Canada to the Lake Chapala area. We're in our late 20's & early 30's. Was just wondering if there was much of a younger expat population in the area?
> 
> ...


"Young" expats don't tend to relocate to the Lake Chapala communities, or really many other places in Mexico, because of immigration regulations. One would need to have a job and approval from the government to be in Mexico working or otherwise meet the (in the mind of many) more stringent financial requirements in order to receive a residency visa. So, for these reasons I think you'll find mostly retired, senior-aged expat residents at Lake Chapala (they've either been grandfathered due to longevity in the area or have the pension/investment income to qualify for a visa). Have you reviewed the relatively recent changes to the immigration regulations?


----------



## meg9 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for such quick responses!!  

We were looking at the Lake Chapala area for more of a slower pace, warmer weather, better lifestyle, etc. We're not big on partying, or late nights out, so rolling up the sidewalks by 9pm is fine by us! lol I was just wondering how easy it would be for us to create a new network of friends and social life, not knowing a soul in the area! 

We've looked into all of the immigration regulations, and we don't have a problem there.


----------



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

sounds like our family's are looking for the same thing.
A better lifestyle to enjoy the things that really matter.

We started with a 5 year plan 6 months ago... now... I am listing the house this fall.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Meeting people at Lake Chapala is easy; just wander about the public squares, etc. Both expats and Mexicans are very friendly here. Another advantage is the lack of age discrimination on the part of most residents.
Welcome!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

If you are looking for great environment and climate, a slower pace of life, the chance to live and enjoy yourself then Lakeside, as it is known, can be a choice.

As a 63 year old newbie here, let me tell you what I've found. Not everyone here is a fossil. While there are not many as young as you, there are younger people here, but they are a definite minority amongst the ****** community.

Ajijic in particular is a sleepy town. Yes, most restaurants do close by 9:00 or earlier, but there is a list of places that stay open until after that. Some are bars, there is one that is a cabaret, there are places to drink into the late hours. You'll find two movie theaters here and during the "season" you'll find many places to go. Also, you are just about 40 or so minutes from Guadalajara, which is a big city with much to do.

Restaurants in the area are fabulous or awful, you'll discover some yourself.

Now, about meeting people. It can be done and for some it is easier than others. We were lucky to find a church group that opened up a lot of people to us. We have been widening our circle of acquaintances and friends, by just introducing ourselves to others when we go out to a restaurant. If you have an interest, like biking, kayaking, walking, yoga, zumba, art, music, you'll find others who are looking for you.

In fact, being your age, you will, like it or not, become a lot of people's "kids". At 63, I'm a kid here also. It is nice. Some of us are former hippies, or children of the '60's who never lost the ideals, but postponed then to raise families and have careers, but have now been able to maybe become more of who they believed they were back then. There are also a large group of vets here, and they are very, very active and nice.

Since we don't know much more about you than you've let on, if you have a large family you're leaving behind, if you have a large support group, if you've decided to retire really, really early, do you own a pet (dogs are ice breakers here), do you live in a small town, a large city the suburbs? 

Is it perfect? The question is: will it be perfect for you? Do your homework, communicate here and at other places on the web, we are here to help you with this decision. Two words - you must come here and stay for more than a few days, you need to spend time here. When you do come down, find a place to stay at VRBO® is Vacation Rentals By Owner, you'll then be living here. And...when you do decide to make change - hint two: do not buy a house or condo!!!! Rent first, to get the lay of the land.

There's a lot more to say, but this is way too long. True, the demographic in Ajijic is your parent's ages, mostly white, predominantly straight and thins out after April 1st until November (the snowbirds leave). Looking for clubs and partying? Not here, but it can be fun. 

At least that is how I see it. This has all been an opinion from one POV.

Good luck.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

FHBOY said:


> If you are looking for great environment and climate, a slower pace of life, the chance to live and enjoy yourself then Lakeside, as it is known, can be a choice.
> 
> As a 63 year old newbie here, let me tell you what I've found. Not everyone here is a fossil. While there are not many as young as you, there are younger people here, but they are a definite minority amongst the ****** community.
> 
> ...


Is this not an advertisement?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Is this not an advertisement?


Gary, thanks for catching this. Links like the one in FHBOY's post are not allowed on the forum. I'll take care of this right away.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Gary, thanks for catching this. Links like the one in FHBOY's post are not allowed on the forum. I'll take care of this right away.


:sorry: WHOOPS, my bad. I used this strategy in my search - Mea Culpa - did not wish to violate rules


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> :sorry: WHOOPS, my bad. I used this strategy in my search - Mea Culpa - did not wish to violate rules


That's ok, FHBOY. I know your heart was in the right place when you posted that link, but rules are rules, and I don't want to risk losing my new Moderator status by letting it slip in.

Love that emoticom!


----------

